# Football Photoshop edit



## rwarren92

I took this at one of the first football games I shot. Taken with a canon rebel ,my first camera, from the other side of the field fence because it was before I could even get on. 
I was trying to get at there's a difference between "being on the field and not" because that is separated by a white line. Also a white line separates the end zone from the red zone, which would be scoring and not scoring.. it might not make any sense at all but oh well I think it looks alright.    







i could explain if you care but most of you guys prob know how this is done


----------

